# 3D-Beschleunigerkarte wird nicht erkannt



## Sadi al Wadidrah (7. September 2009)

Ich habe einen alten Pentium-Rechner (Soyo 5FT mit Intel 166MMX) ausgegraben und eine Voodoo 2 Grafikkarte eingepflanzt. Dann habe ich die 2D-Karte mit der Voodoo über ein VGA-Kabel verbunden. Mit der 2D-Karte ist alles in Ordnung: Sie leitet ihr Bild brav weiter an die 3D-Grafikkarte (Voodoo 2), welche das weitergeleitete Bild dann auch ausgibt.

Allerdings wird die 3D-Karte von Windows nicht erkannt (nicht mal als Standard-VGA Device). Was könnte das Problem sein? Könnte es sein, dass das Mainboard zu alt ist?


----------



## fluessig (9. September 2009)

Wurden die Dinger überhaupt erkannt - weiss ich nicht mehr, denn zumindest meine Voodoo 1 Karte lief ja immer über den 3dfx Treiber und nicht über DirectX. hast du den 3dfx Treiber installiert?


----------

